# 90 Days and counting



## mas1208 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, the paper work was filed yesterday so the clock has started. We were finally able to agree on Maintenance and CS that works for both of us so everything else that remains should be easy (relatively anyway). Things have been going fairly well. She is still staying in the house which is kind of tough but at the end of this month, when our daughter is out of school and we can talk to her about what is going on she is going to move to her dads. Its been a hard couple of months but I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. I took a shot signed up for Plentyoffish.com to see if maybe I can find someone to just hang out/date. This time though I am going to take it slow to make sure it is right.

Thanks everyone for the support and advice, its much appreciated!!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

im about to file for divorce. your right there is light at the end of the tunnel. yes things wil be hard. but they were hard in the relationship. the road is a bumpy one regardless of issue or status. its just how you cope with it in a positive manner that makes all the difference. get out and socialise and find some fun again in your heart.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I signed for POF, too...but it's still not easy. Having a hard time believing any woman. Good luck to you!


----------

